# Len Hunt: Audi A3 for 2005 Model Year



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

According to AutoWeek today, they *appear* to quote Len Hunt, head of Audi of America, stating that the A3 will enter the US market as a 2005 model (meaning late summer, 2004 introduction).
Good news for all, if accurate. Here's the link.
http://www.autoweek.com/cat_co...33891


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Len Hunt: Audi A3 for 2005 Model Year (Travis Grundke)*

Per the article, it looks like no 2 door A3 is going to be released, at least initially - that sucks.







No UGLY 5 door A3 for me. Why don't they release both? The 2dr A3 looks great....to me at least - I would NEVER buy the 5 door. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
VW/Audi can't do anything right these days







...no official word on the R32 (hello VW?!?!?! ever heard of keeping your potential customers informed and they'll be happy?







), no 2 door A3







, instead we get beastly 5dr







....the new S4 is sweet but it's a bit more cash than I want to spend on a car at this point. I want to give them my money but their horrible choices/lack of info is making me run away from them as fast as I can.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Len Hunt: Audi A3 for 2005 Model Year (Grimnebulin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grimnebulin* »_VW/Audi can't do anything right these days







...no official word on the R32 (hello VW?!?!?! ever heard of keeping your potential customers informed and they'll be happy, no 2 door A3, instead we get beastly 5dr...the new S4 is sweet but it's a bit more cash than I want to spend on a car at this point. 

I am not a Marketing expert, but I can see that VW and AUDI understand the USA market pretty well. I would only be interested in a 4 or 5 door A3/S3. I am over 20 and want a handsome car, not an awkward 2 or 3 door. The folks that want 2 or 3 doors aren't the buyers they need to maintain their reputation as design leaders.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Len Hunt: Audi A3 for 2005 Model Year (NC-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NC-GTI* »_ I am not a Marketing expert, but I can see that VW and AUDI understand the USA market pretty well. 
 You're kidding, right?!?!
















_Quote »_I would only be interested in a 4 or 5 door A3/S3. I am over 20 and want a handsome car, not an awkward 2 or 3 door. The folks that want 2 or 3 doors aren't the buyers they need to maintain their reputation as design leaders.
 I'm over 30, am willing and able to pay cash for this car, and have numerous other friends in my age and income bracket who *HATE* the way the 4/5 door Audis/VWs look. They all love the 2/3 Door cars out today. They have 2/3 door Mini's and BMWs and other smaller 2 door type cars. None of them can stand the looks or would even think of buying the fugly 4/5 Door Audi/VWs. The reason hatchbacks *DON'T* sell in the US is because VW/Audi is been trying to push the ugly 4/5 door versions. The 2 door cars are much cleaner and better looking - almost everyone I know agrees on this. If you want a 4 door sportster, get a sedan like an S4, A4, Subabru or Mazda 6.
By continuing the sell the ugly 4/5 doors, VW/Audi will never get anyone hooked on their current brands, which means they will have a tougher time getting people on the upgade cycle to TT/A4/A6/A8s that they need in the long term to be more profitable. A 4/5 door hatch is not needed here in the US - a compact 4 door sedan works better since our streets, parking spots, everything is larger than in Europe. The answer is to cut price on A4 to get more current volume and hook future buyers, while hooking hatch lovers on 2 door cars.
Just my







opinion.








Cheers,


----------

